# Oaking in PF or add Tannins



## zadvocate (Jun 14, 2016)

I am preparing for the upcoming season. I have been looking into adding Oak chips/powder in the PF stage. It seems the benefits to this may be the same as adding tannins to the PF? something like FT rouge? Just wondering if it would be over kill to do both. I was thinking of adding chips then maybe adding spirals or cubes to carboy for bulk aging.

The addition of FT Rouge at the beginning of red wine fermentation helps preserve the grapes’ natural tannins so they can combine with anthocyanins to cre*ate optimal stable color. Mouthfeel is also enhanced.

Thanks for any help


----------



## heatherd (Jun 14, 2016)

@zadvocate What I typically do is add oak powder to the primary fermenter. Then I add tannins and oak spirals during bulk aging, so that the spirals can have a long amount of contact time. I don't think it would be too much to add both oak and tannins to the primary, but you'll need more time than fermentation to get all the goodness out of your spirals.


----------



## barbiek (Jun 14, 2016)

There's a great thread Tannin- know when and why to add them. Hope this helps


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 14, 2016)

I will look for it thanks


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 15, 2016)

I found the answer here http://vinestovintages.ca/LaffortHelpfulHints/Tannins vs Oak Chips.pdf


----------

